# Lighting



## Fishmamma (Apr 3, 2005)

I've got a new Nano Cube 12gal that I'm setting up as my first planted aquarium and need help. The cube came with the lighting for a reef tank. 50/50 compact. Do you think plants will be able to grow under these lights or do I have to get the 6700? Also, is a CO2 kit needed? I've got eco-complete for planted tanks with a piece of drift wood at the moment. I'm thinking of putting in riccia, swords and any easier plants. Thanks all!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Welcome aboard!! Unfortunately your 50/50 bulb isnt going to be the best solution. THe 10k part of the bulb will work with plants, but the blue part of the bulb is not usable by plants. I would get something between 6500k and 10k so that you can utilize the full power of the bulb. Tough to say if CO2 is going to be needed. What is the wattage of the bulb?
jB


----------



## Fishmamma (Apr 3, 2005)

The cube came with a 24watt 50/50 dual spectrum. Sounds like I'm going to have to get the replacement bulb. :neutral:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You will be better off replacing the 50/50 with a plant bulb, that way your plants will get the full benifit of the 24 watts. 

When I had my JBJ nano cube set up as a planted tank, I added C02 by using a 20oz pop bottle and a wooden airstone. Worked great.

Some swords will get to big for the Nano cube, so be careful which ones you choose.


----------



## Fishmamma (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanx for the input! Now for another: I found a hole for the heater's wire to pass thru but there isn't enough space for a second. Am I missing something? :???:


----------



## Aqua1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Definitely replace the 50/50 with at least 6700 kelvin I had similar issue. Thanks!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Fishmamma said:


> Thanx for the input! Now for another: I found a hole for the heater's wire to pass thru but there isn't enough space for a second. Am I missing something? :???:


Second what? Hole? Wire?
jB


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you pull the grommets (rubber pieces) you will have enough room to put the heater & pump cords through.



Fishmamma said:


> Thanx for the input! Now for another: I found a hole for the heater's wire to pass thru but there isn't enough space for a second. Am I missing something? :???:


----------



## Fishmamma (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks trenac! I was wondering about those rubber pieces but didn't want to take the chance that I'd be wrong. Wouldn't it be nice if they included that in the leaflet. :smile:

Sorry Jason, I meant either a wire or a tube.


----------

